# Rails or hitching from Olympia



## YikesKvcey (Jan 17, 2017)

Headed southbound out of Olympia today, any tips/advice for a new traveler? Or tips of the turf? (From Seattle and don't know Olympia well)


----------



## AAAutin (Jan 17, 2017)

Tip: all the best camp spots are in neighboring Lacey.

Also, if you end up not hitching/hopping out and need a foot route, I've got you.


----------



## Georgeez (Jan 17, 2017)

I love Olympia, but i ended up hopping a train in Chehalis.
There is a camp spot in the bushes with rain cover while you wait


----------



## briancray (Jan 17, 2017)

I am right outside of Portland near a sideout...hoping one goes to Hermiston. Dunno where you are but if it's freezing rain unless you can find a rideable unit with cover you might wanna just hitch.


----------



## YikesKvcey (Jan 17, 2017)

Ty you all for the info!!
Aaa- I might have know about that trail! Can't ever go wrong with a solid meditation walk
Georgezzz- is the hideout pretty easy to find and is it a good hop in Chelan?
Jungle- do you think the freezing rain is gonna hold up for awhile in Portland area? Cause I have a spot to crash there but I'd more wanna pass through not get stuck due to weather lol



Sent from my iPhone using Squat the Planet Mobile


----------



## briancray (Jan 17, 2017)

YikesKvcey said:


> Ty you all for the info!!
> Aaa- I might have know about that trail! Can't ever go wrong with a solid meditation walk
> Georgezzz- is the hideout pretty easy to find and is it a good hop in Chelan?
> Jungle- do you think the freezing rain is gonna hold up for awhile in Portland area? Cause I have a spot to crash there but I'd more wanna pass through not get stuck due to weather lol
> ...



Said 10 hours or so. But it sucks walking in this shit cuz the on-ramps have no shoulder with the snow. Got lucky and hitched a public transit bus. My boots kinda suck so that's why I'm dreading this, but it is all good. I think later in the week is supposes to be 50s so the snow and ice should melt. Safe travels dude.


----------



## YikesKvcey (Jan 17, 2017)

junglegreencleeds said:


> Said 10 hours or so. But it sucks walking in this shit cuz the on-ramps have no shoulder with the snow. Got lucky and hitched a public transit bus. My boots kinda suck so that's why I'm dreading this, but it is all good. I think later in the week is supposes to be 50s so the snow and ice should melt. Safe travels dude.



Georgezzz- lol Chehalis**
Jungle- that sounds hellish, winters hit hard this year. keep truckin and safe travels to you brother. tyty for all the info!


Sent from my iPhone using Squat the Planet Mobile


----------

